# Smith & wesson FL-10



## mvan (Sep 28, 2007)

Where can I find a bulb for the Smith & wesson FL-10 flashlight?


----------



## dano (Sep 28, 2007)

Posted in wrong forum...moved to Incan.

Answer: No where. That light has been discontinued for at least 10 years.

-dan


----------



## myk (Sep 28, 2007)

mvan,

first google result was this: http://all-in-general.com/forum/smith-and-wesson-fl-10-replacement-light-bulb-module-t486.html

which states:

"Smith and Wesson flashlights are not made by Smith and Wesson at all. Flashlight manufacturers and/or importers simply sign a contract with S&W that allows them to use the S&W brand name on the flashlights. Prior to the year 2002 or so, this license was owned by a company called Bell Sports, which is the same company that manufactures and distributes bicycle and racing helmets (Bell Helmets). They distributed flashlights under the S&W name including the FL-7 and FL-10 rechargeable. If you own one of theselights and you are looking for a replacement bulb, there is only one place that you can get them and it's right here: 

*Kathy Hoffman 
1-800-494-4543 x 7260* 

The FL-10 bulb module is $10.99 each with a flat shipping charge of $3.00, regardless of how many bulbs you buy. 
"....

good luck


----------



## chalshus (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the perfect opportunity to upgrade to a new/better/more powerful light.


----------

